# Cura freezes



## Liemaeu (Jan 26, 2021)

I installed cura (3D printing slicer from Ultimaker) with pkg on FreeBSD 12.2 (amd64). I use KDE Plasma 5.20 (if this is relevant).

Cura starts but it freezes:




I can't click anything (already tried Enter and Tab + Enter).

Terminal output:








						[richard@Giselmund /usr/home/richard]$ cura/usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packa - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				




Any way to fix thix?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2021)

It's throwing out a lot of deprecation warnings then tells the app to quit and crashes while trying to quit.

The latest package repositories have a newer version than quarterly, I see the port has had some fixes so you might want to try the latest packages instead.






						[ports] Log of /head/cad/cura/Makefile
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------

